# Instrument Gauges Lenses Scratched Up :(:(:(



## mad-dogg80 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just purchased a 04 MAX and someone tried to clean the instrument gauge lenses (plexi) and they scratched them all up. I tried some good plexi scratch remover and it didnt work. 

Does anyone know where I can get replacements, or anyone have an instrument cluster they want to sell me the lenses, or any suggestions.

The dealer want $150 for the lenses = NO

THANKS


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Find a discount Nissan parts dealer, I believe we have a few listed in the sticky threads.


----------

